# Word-Dokumente auslesen...



## z-coupe (20. April 2006)

Ich möchte den Inhalt aus Word- Excel, PDF evtl. Powerpoint- Dokumenten auslesen und in die Datenbank eintragen. Gibt es eine Java- Klasse die oben beschriebene Dokumente auslesen kann ohne, dass ich Word, Excel was auch immer auf meinem Rechner istallieren muss? Es muss nicht alles zu 100% ausgelesen werden. Ich möchte diese Infromation für eine Volltextsuche verwenden.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit ähnlichen Problemstellungen?


----------



## elmato (20. April 2006)

Schau dir mal das POI Project auf der Apache Homepage an, und google mal nach iText für die bearbeitung von PDF's und das Forum mal durchsuchen, ähnliche anfragen gab es schön öfter..


----------



## z-coupe (20. April 2006)

Danke für den Hinweis. 
An POI hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber es wird meines Wissens nach schon seit längerem nicht mehr weiter entwickelt. Deswegen würde ich darauf gerne verzichten. Das Forum hatte ich auch schon durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden was ich weiter gebracht hätte.

Gibt es sonst noch eine Möglickeit, ausser POI?


----------



## elmato (21. April 2006)

Schau dir mal den folgenden Link an, hoffe der hilft dir weiter..
btw. nächstes mal selber googeln  
mfg
elmato

edit:
das hier hört sich auchsehr interessant an..
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-07-2004/jw-0712-officeml_p.html


----------

